# Gotta LUV it!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes, it’s fun to go a little wild and crazy. Real car owners have been doing it for ages, and model kit companies were generally not too far behind when it came to customizing trends. When something became cool on the street, it was typical for the model companies to start producing kits in the same vein, whether that meant modifying existing kits or just issuing new ones that were already customized or could be.

A perfect example of this was the mini-truck customization phase that was big in the mid-‘70s and lasted until the early ‘80s. The vannin’ craze and the show rod world spilled over and merged on the light trucks of the era, resulting in the Street Truck, a customized micro-van more for cruisin’ than bruisin’.

Well, now that everything retro is cool, Revell as dug deep into the Monogram side of things and brought one such road warrior back to life. This thing is wild and better than ever, thanks to new decals!

Check out the new repop of the Monogram Chevy LUV Street Pickup at the link below.

*Monogram 1/24 Chevy LUV Street Pickup (OOB)*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice. i've got an original release of the Street machine stepside of this, with a Supra engine in a box some where. it may be time to dig it out and rebuild it again.
I think i may pick up one of these as a basis for a factory stock Isuzu like my father had.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While I love the thought of a stock LUV, you've got yourself one hell of a job there, if you want to do that to it. 

I'm not sure how I'd do it myself, since so much is custom on the truck, but I certainly won't discourage you from trying! I would love a stock LUV myself! 

The Supra engine in this would be nuts... I don't even think the real frame would take it!


----------

